# My friend bought a tank ?



## Greenfinger2 (30 Jul 2014)

Hi All, My friend brought a tank 
But did not like the stones and the plastic plant that it came with   I don't blame them 
They have seen my Aquascapes at home  So asked me to set there tank for them. Over a cup of coffee i found out they liked the slate scape i did on a tin lid  They did not want something to big. So i kept it KIS and did a smal simple planting Java fern-- crypt pava-- moss with a touch of HC Cuba  We will see how the HC does ? can always change it. Have seeded there filter with some sponge from my filter plus they have a bottle of bacteria " I forgot the name " So the tank should cycle in about 6 weeks 
Then they want some Endler guppy's 5--7 and a couple of shrimp  Some photos[DOUBLEPOST=1406732672][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1406732712][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1406732754][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1406732804][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1406732894][/DOUBLEPOST]


"Ho they like it" Will be adding a blue background soon


----------



## Michael W (30 Jul 2014)

I really love the layers created by the slates!


----------



## ddam19 (30 Jul 2014)

I think i prefer the first pic. Just need a room with a bright pink wall and your onto a winner.


----------



## Michael W (30 Jul 2014)

Looking at the pics again is making me want to rescape! Problem is I just added plants to it not long ago! Could this be a calling for another tank?  Maybe I could just make a wabi kusa instead.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Jul 2014)

Hi Troi, & DW Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Jul 2014)

Hi Martin, Thank you


----------



## liam11712 (31 Jul 2014)

Im new to all this and this looks so good might have to try it with my next tank


----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Jul 2014)

Hi Liam, Welcome to UKAPS Thank you  I am thinking of getting this size tank Well its a great size to muck about with a hone your Aquascaping skills  Give it a go And post some photos i would love to see what you come up with[DOUBLEPOST=1406816461][/DOUBLEPOST]Hi Sciencefiction, Thank you


----------



## liam11712 (31 Jul 2014)

Thankyou my first one is over on the introduction page still no where near the qaulity of yours lol


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Aug 2014)

Hi All,My friends brought 3 Amano Shrimp Yesterday There little tank is now 4 weeks old They have done regular weekly water changes and added filter bacteria 
There's a little bit of algae but the shrimp should take care of that  
Some Photos


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Dec 2014)

Hi All, Well 5 months old. This little one is still looking good 
Fish and shrimp are happy plants growing slowly  My friend has done a good job looking after this little one


----------



## Michael W (28 Dec 2014)

I know I said it before but I really love the hardscape in this tank. Is that algae on the slates? If so I really love the aged look that it gives, don't get rid of it. A very nice minimalistic look.


----------



## dean (28 Dec 2014)

I love this it's a great scape


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Dec 2014)

Michael W said:


> I know I said it before but I really love the hardscape in this tank. Is that algae on the slates? If so I really love the aged look that it gives, don't get rid of it. A very nice minimalistic look.


Hi Michael, Thank you  And it is indeed algae I agree it gives the slate an aged look.My friend loves the look so is going to keep the algae  They have done a great job of looking after this little one


----------



## 1stgolf (29 Dec 2014)

Nice looking scape.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Jan 2016)

Hi All,Update my friends want to get a larger tank  Well they have done a good job of looking after this little one its now 18 months old.
There keeping this one running till the new tank has fully cycled.I will update when they have brought the new tank.

Ho they like the algae on the slate They watch there shrimp graze on it 
One photo


----------



## zozo (20 Jan 2016)

Hi Roy, nice to see how it developed in 18  months, low tech. It aged very pretty...  Especialy the Parva, did spreat out pretty nice.. 
I see in my high tech it grows much more narrower leaves. 

Which are those 2 yellowish (crypts) in the back and front??


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Jan 2016)

zozo said:


> Hi Roy, nice to see how it developed in 18  months, low tech. It aged very pretty...  Especialy the Parva, did spreat out pretty nice..
> I see in my high tech it grows much more narrower leaves.
> 
> Which are those 2 yellowish (crypts) in the back and front??



Hi Marcel,Its looking good for 18 months. Its Crypt Wendtii brown.Sorry Its my bad Photography
My Crypt parva has narrower leaves too and it grows taller.

I will let them know you like it


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Jan 2016)

Hi Troi, Darren, Thank you  I will let them know you like it


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Jan 2016)

HI DW Thank you


----------



## Jaap (21 Jan 2016)

Hello Greenfinger,

I will be doing a tank for a friend, I low maintenance one just like the one above. However, I am a bit skeptical on the algae part. The scape looks in good shape and the plants look healthy, the algae is ok for me to be honest but what if my friend doesn't like it. So I am trying to find out how to prevent it. Do you think the algae in the above scape was formed because of too much light exposure?

Thanks


----------



## rebel (21 Jan 2016)

What a great little scape! Your friends have earned a larger tank. It's rare to see beginners who can be that patient with a tank!! Kudos.

@Jaap; to prevent algae, you should plant very dense from the beginning. This gives you the best chance.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Jan 2016)

Jaap said:


> Hello Greenfinger,
> 
> I will be doing a tank for a friend, I low maintenance one just like the one above. However, I am a bit skeptical on the algae part. The scape looks in good shape and the plants look healthy, the algae is ok for me to be honest but what if my friend doesn't like it. So I am trying to find out how to prevent it. Do you think the algae in the above scape was formed because of too much light exposure?
> 
> Thanks



Hi My friends like the look of the algae it gives the scape the aged look and the shrimps love it.
You can keep it under control turn off the filter.Then use Easycarbo in a syringe to the affected area leave for a few minutes then clean with a tooth brush and do a water change fill up and turn the filter on.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Jan 2016)

rebel said:


> What a great little scape! Your friends have earned a larger tank. It's rare to see beginners who can be that patient with a tank!! Kudos.
> 
> @Jaap; to prevent algae, you should plant very dense from the beginning. This gives you the best chance.



Hi Rebel, Thank you I will let my friends know they will be happy. They have done a good job of looking after the tank and critters


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Jan 2016)

Hi Chris, Thank you


----------



## jonny.j (21 Jan 2016)

must say I liked the plastic plant and multi coloured gravel"  it made eaven my tank look good


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Jan 2016)

jonny.j said:


> must say I liked the plastic plant and multi coloured gravel"  it made eaven my tank look good



Hi Jonny


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (28 Jan 2016)

When you bring something, you have brought it.

When you buy something, you have bought it.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Jan 2016)

Dr Mike Oxgreen said:


> When you bring something, you have brought it.
> 
> When you buy something, you have bought it.


Hi Dr Mike Oxgreen, Thank you for pointing that out  Edited


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Mar 2016)

Hi All, My friends Tony and Kathy Have a new 40cm Cube. I have just scaped it with DW and pebbles  Will post photos when it settles down.
Kathy did a fantastic job of looking after there last little tank 


Tony wanted to do a Wab-Kusa even got the DW. He went off the idea on this When I told him over here they had to be covered and take months to grow. So over a coffee we came up with Air plants on DW. Easy to look after and instant set up time.

Well a few days later he has done 4 Hes got the Air plant bug. I think he has a good eye for design too.

I have said join Ukaps and chat to you guys and girls""" There not sure""" I think there just shy 

Some photos of Tony's Air plant projects


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Mar 2016)

Hi All, I will let Tony and Kathy know you like them


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Mar 2016)

Hi All A couple of photos of the scape I set up for my friends  They have added 6 Amano shrimp and will be having 15 --20 Cardinal Tetras adding 5 at a time over the next few weeks .


----------



## zozo (21 Mar 2016)

I like the swampy look of this little tank..


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Apr 2016)

Hi All, My Friend really has the air plant bug  Went over at the W/end and took a couple of photos of his latest work. I think they look great  Will post some photos of the tank soon all going well so far


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Apr 2016)

Fascinating plants...nice compositions. 
Although the fist reminds me of a bad hair day, and the second is slightly surreal


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Apr 2016)

Hi Neil, Marcel, Thank You I will let Tony know


----------



## rebel (26 Apr 2016)

Wish my friends let me set up tanks for them! Great work indeed.

I like your photos of those air plants. Very dramatic with the top light.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 May 2016)

Hi All, Update on my friends fish tanks. I think there doing a fab job of looking after them


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 May 2016)

Hi Tim , Marcel , Neil, Thank you


----------



## GHNelson (19 May 2016)

Hi Roy
Like the last one.....tank!


----------



## dw1305 (19 May 2016)

Hi all,
Looks good. 





Greenfinger2 said:


>


I'm a bit concerned about the potential size of the plec. Nasal flares and 13 fin rays in the dorsal fin suggest that it is _Pterygoplichthys gibbiceps _<http://www.planetcatfish.com/common/image.php?species=&image_id=593>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (20 May 2016)

dw1305 said:


> I'm a bit concerned about the potential size of the plec.


Only 450mm, after a few years it can suck one window and whipe the other with it's tail. 
silly joke..


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 May 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> Looks good. I'm a bit concerned about the potential size of the plec. Nasal flares and 13 fin rays in the dorsal fin suggest that it is _Pterygoplichthys gibbiceps _<http://www.planetcatfish.com/common/image.php?species=&image_id=593>.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Hi Darrel, I know but what can one do When your friends go out and buy fish without checking what size they will grow too


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 May 2016)

Hi Chrismiller, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Nov 2016)

Hi All, Long time without an update on these 2 scapes  The little one has been running since  30-July 2014
The 40 cm Cube since March 2016 

I think my friends have done a great job of looking after theses two tanks


----------



## Nelson (3 Nov 2016)

Both look great .


Greenfinger2 said:


> I think my friends have done a great job of looking after theses two tanks


You might want to get some tips from them .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Nov 2016)

Nelson said:


> Both look great .
> 
> You might want to get some tips from them .



Hi Neil, How dare you  I must admit they have done a cracking job


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Nov 2016)

Hi Kadoxu, Thank you My friends will be happy that you like there tank.


----------



## Manisha (14 Nov 2016)

Those are really nice tanks - I'm sure it's rewarding to pass on your knowledge to your friends ☺


----------

